# Resto-Custom Shops in CA



## DIBRIDER (Aug 23, 2001)

Hey everybody, I am starting to plan a full resto-custom for Air-cooled beetle project. Does anybody know any good shops in CA that do body-off restoration/custom projects? Thank you in advance.
VS


----------

